# Seasons Golden, Harrisburg, NC.Kary Love



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

*seasons golden*

I did visit her place when I started looking for a Golden Retriever puppy. She does have alot dogs and the are very pretty. Most live outside but areas they are in appeared clean. I felt sorry for the dogs. I just do not think they get enough attention. Also since most have always lived outside they are probably not house broken. That being said the mother of puppies we were looking was great. I wanted to take her home. I did decide to go with a different breeder for a puppy. I wanted our puppy to have more socialization with people.


----------



## janet123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you so much, I think I am going to pass.. If you know of a better breeder who might have an older dog please let me know.. I am new to thsi forum and am not finding it friendly regarding usage.. am not a blogger.. thanks again, Janet


----------



## janet123 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thank you*

I am still trying out how to figure this out and am not a blogger.. thanks for your information, I think I will pass. Janet


----------



## janet123 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thank you to the private messenger*

Since I cannot send or respond to private messages I hope you get my thank you through this post. Please try to send me the name of the breeder.. thanks again, Janet


----------



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

The breeder we decided to go with is only has puppies available. We get to go pick one next week and then bring it home the following week. They were born New years day. If you still want her name let me know. I cannot private message yet. She has 3 females still available out of a litter of 11. She also had another litter of 4 puppies born middle of Jan. and 3 puppies are still available from that litter. She only does around 2 or 3 litters a year.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

We got an older golden when my daughter was very young. I talked to a number of area breeders about their retiring females. It took about 8 months as the breeder wanted her to have 1 more litter. We got her at 5 and had her till almost 17. Have you tried any local service dog agencies? They occasionally have dogs available that do not fit their program.

Maybe start a new thread saying you are looking for a breeder with older puppies/dogs in your area.


----------



## janet123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you to all of you and yes Sierrabaily I would love the name and thanks for the other advice.. Bless u all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Since you are wanting a young adult Golden, have you considered adopting one through a Golden Retriever Rescue in your state?


----------



## janet123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks and yes I am looking into rescues.. But am also interested in the puppies that are available. Have been looking a many breeders, they are far and when I research them there are complaints,,are there ethical breeders out there..also looking at english goldens.. I appreciate all your comments..take care and look forward to hearing from you about puppies.. take care.


----------



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

I tried to send you a private message the other day. I am just trying to find out if you received it? Its the first one I have ever sent.


----------

